# SIBO in Toronto, Canada ?



## pleasepleasehelpme (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi, So Ive been diagnosed with IBS about a year and a half ago, after doing a lot of research i really think it might be SIBO. I was able to go to a walk-in clinic to get a referral to go the hydrogen breath test, after my family doctor refused, But i cant seem to find any hospital that actually does the test.. Any one know of any doctors that handle SIBO or any place in Toronto, or Markham that does the test.. Iam thinking i might just try and get Rifaximin without taking the test cuz i cant even find a place.. :S


----------



## awbb2002 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,Currently, I'm in the same situation: can't find a clinic in Ontario for the hydrogen breath test, so I'm thinking about trying the Rifaximin anyway. Did you have any luck with finding a lab, or have you tried this anitbiotic with any positive result? Thank you,awbb


----------



## twenty (Jan 28, 2011)

Did you have any luck finding a place in GTA doing the SIBO test? I'm thinking I could have SIBO after 6 years of fighting with IBS.


----------



## Tosan11 (Apr 11, 2017)

I know this thread is kinda old, but I'm in the same boat. Was wondering if you guys had any luck finding a doctor that knows what they're doing in Toronto in terms of SIBO?


----------



## Jenn1202 (Sep 20, 2017)

I just moved here from the US. I was diagnosed with SIBO in 2014 (had the hydrogen test done and it came back positive). I take Xifaxan every 4-8 months but I can't seem to get a prescription here. My pcp here in Canada said they'd have to redo the testing before they can prescribe anything and even then she's not even sure this medication exists in Ontario/Canada.

How is SIBO treated here?


----------



## rosenberg (Oct 1, 2017)

currently in the same boat.

sage clinic in Vancouver helps with it.

I think we all just need to do a diy at home kit

theyre so expensive tho


----------

